# trying to buy my 1st handgun



## CDemarais (May 12, 2008)

hello all, I am new to handguns and I am trying to own my own handgun now that I am 21. I'm used to rifles and such since my dad has a few and I am in the army. 

I went looking yesterday and was really fond of the Springfield xD .40 S&W. Is this a good choice? What are your opinions and does anybody have any advice on other types of handguns?

Also my wife will need to be able to use it. I want something for self defense on the road or something for my apartment and so my wife can use it while im deployed?

Thanks in advance for any and all information!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I love my XD's as do many other people on these boards. I looked at the Glocks and the XD's, but I liked the feel of the XD's better. My Service model is also our (my girlfriend and I) HD weapon. You really cannot go wrong with the XD in my opinion. If you can, shoot one and many others before you make your decision. If not, then go with the one that feels best.

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The XD's a fine pistol, but consider it in 9mm rather than .40. Ammo is much less expensive, and the lighter-recoiling round will be easier for both you and your wife to handle. 9mm is perfectly adequate for defense when you load with good modern JHPs.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> The XD's a fine pistol, but consider it in 9mm rather than .40. Ammo is much less expensive, and the lighter-recoiling round will be easier for both you and your wife to handle. 9mm is perfectly adequate for defense when you load with good modern JHPs.


Mike beat me to it in recommending the 9mm over the .40. I have the XD40 and I know my wife would never want to shoot it because the .40 is snappy. My XD9SC would be the one she's have in a HD situation. Ammo here is running about $8 cheaper per box of WWB, which equals more range time for both of you.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

CDemarais said:


> I went looking yesterday and was really fond of the Springfield xD .40 S&W. Is this a good choice? What are your opinions and does anybody have any advice on other types of handguns?


Although the XD is not my cup of caffeinated beverage of asian origin, they are a very good pistol and would indeed make a good choice. As for other types - you might look at the Glock 19, the FN9, the S&W M&P9, the Walther P99, and the Sigs in their many permutations. One nice thing about the S&W and the Walther are the interchangeable backstraps, which might help to fit the wifey a bit better. I think there is also a newer Sig that does the same thing. All of the above also comes in smaller versions, in case you plan to one day carry (the XD does as well).

+1 on the 9mm suggestion as well.....

PhilR.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> Although the XD is not my cup of caffeinated beverage of asian origin..
> PhilR.


PhilR, what the heck does all that have to do with the price of a cup of caffeinated beverage of asian origin? :anim_lol: jk

@CDemarais I'd recommend the 9mm as well. I think people sometimes buy too much gun to start off with. Learn/teach your wife the basics with 9mm or heck, even a .22, then move up to heavier calibers.

Zhur


----------



## CDemarais (May 12, 2008)

<---- newbie here....

what do you mean by interchangeable back straps


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

CDemarais said:


> <---- newbie here....
> 
> what do you mean by interchangeable back straps


The backstrap is the rearward portion of the grip where the grip meets your palm/base of thumb. Some guns come with inter-changeable straps to allow for different hand sizes or a more custom fit. Check out the pic of the HK P30 on the home page. It shows the interchangeable straps for the grip.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Essentially, an insert on the back of the grip can be removed and replaced with smaller/larger inserts to make the gun suitable for different hand sizes.

EDIT: Wyatt and I posted simultaneously. What he said. :mrgreen:


----------



## CDemarais (May 12, 2008)

aahh ok that makes sense thank you...umm does anyone know why my georgia state flag isn't the georgia state flag..


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Essentially, an insert on the back of the grip can be removed and replaced with smaller/larger inserts to make the gun suitable for different hand sizes.
> 
> EDIT: Wyatt and I posted simultaneously. What he said. :mrgreen:


Let it be known I'm a faster draw than you. Of course, you were drawing from your ankle rig while I was at low ready. :anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Let it be known I'm a faster draw than you. Of course, you were drawing from your ankle rig while I was at low ready. :anim_lol:


Since you live in California, I will assume you will be making all draws from a gun safe. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Since you live in California, I will assume you will be making all draws from a gun safe. :mrgreen:


And since I have to unlock the gun once accessed, retrieve the ammo from a different safe, register the ammo and notify the AG and local sheriff that I am combining the bullets with the gun, it illustrates just how fast I am. Assuming he got caught, the BG is already up for parole for breaking into my house by the time I'm ready to defend myself. :smt082 If I'm lucky I'll have drawn by the time he attempts to rob me again.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

9mm XD subcompact...get it. Damn fine gun. Easy to shit, fits well in your hand, cost isn't too bad ($500 here) and with the extended mag it's a great range gun as well.

I just bought one yesterday. I'm going to install the Powder River basic striker safety lever kit. Only $35 with shipping and it decreases trigger travel and reset. I'll probably also add some Trijicon night sights.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Joeywhat said:


> 9mm XD subcompact...get it. Damn fine gun. Easy to shit,


No matter how hard I try, I just can't imagine an XD as being easy to pass, even with a stool softener....

PhilR.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Joeywhat said:


> 9mm XD subcompact...get it. Damn fine gun. *Easy to shit, *fits well in your hand, cost isn't too bad ($500 here) and with the extended mag it's a great range gun as well.


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

ROFL...that would probably hurt...


----------



## fish_tattoo (May 10, 2008)

Todd said:


> ...my wife would never want to shoot it because the .40 is snappy.


I'm new to a lot of the lingo, and have never shot a .40. Could someone define "snappy"?

Thanks.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

fish_tattoo said:


> I'm new to a lot of the lingo, and have never shot a .40. Could someone define "snappy"?
> 
> Thanks.


It's referring to how much the muzzle jumps after each shot. Even if the muzzle only jumps a short distance overall, it might still feel harsh and...snappy. Like it's being snapped upwards violently.

On the other hand a .45 tends to feel more like a push. It feels slower and less violent, although the felt recoil is actually more powerful then the .45.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

When all is said and done I believe that the first handgun should be a 
22lr..The light recoil and cheap ammo all go a long way in learning how to shoot a handgun without picking up bad habits along the way..
It could serve as a home defense gun untill all are ready for a larger caliber
and still be used as a fun gun later..


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Meh... all guns are snappy compared to shooting your remote control at your TV. The .40 isn't snappy like it will break your wrist off and punch you in your face with your own fist snappy. The .40 is controllable if you grip the pistol right. Go for the XD40 Tactical model. It's the 5" barrel. It's a breeze to shoot. I had an XD40 Service (4") and it felt very close to the XD9 Subcompact (3") model at the range. In other words, the ammo isn't the only factor to consider. The barrel length and overall weight make quite a bit of difference too. Don't rule out the .40. You might find a good deal on an XD40.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

you don't want a .40 in an apartment environment
walls are too thin 
yes to all the readers - all the guns are powerful but let's minimize the probabilbity of hitting someone in the other room

is your wife strong?
can she rack the slide on a semiauto?
if so then get a 9mm either glock or XD
there are several manufacturers of bullets that are frangible or "safety" to stop quickly
if she cannot... 
then get a revolver: either a S&W .357/38special or a 44mag/44special
HAVE HER USE the 38specials OR THE 44specials. they are mild and a lot of fun to shoot.
The 357 and 44mag is for your own personnal fun ourside of the apartment- hehe
these two have a lot of versatility in terms of energy - they cover all the bases


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

hideit said:


> you don't want a .40 in an apartment environment
> walls are too thin


That doesn't really matter. Pretty much *ALL* rounds suitable for defense will sail through multiple interior walls - .38, .357, 9mm, .40, .45, whatever. All you can count on with any of them, if using good HPs, is that they will stay in a human being with a center hit. They'll all go through walls.

*Make the hits on the bad guy.*


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Get a XD in 9mm and have fun!


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I second (3rd or 4th) the 9mm...I just bought an XD9 service...It is a breeze to shoot...I had an XD40 SC and it had flip as I compare it to my XD45 Service...The 45 definitely has a backwards push...it is controllable and I shoot the 45 better than I ever shot the 40...The 9 I just got...

I shot a SC .40 Glock and shot it pretty well, but the short grip bothered my strong hand middle finger...

Racking the slide is definitely something to consider for her...My girlfriend can barely rack the slide on the 9 or the 45 (same as when she tried the 40)...

Willy


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

If you are set on getting a semi-auto pistol, take a look at the Glocks in 9mm. 

I would, however, suggest that you consider a revolver for your first handgun. Also, if your wife is anything like mine, she will like a revolver better due to the simpler operation.

Also, I think you will both find that learning on a double action revolver will make it very easy to learn to shoot a semi-auto later on.

In my opinion the .38 Special is a good home defense caliber and it is fun to shoot. If you want the option of "moving up" in the caliber department, you can get a revolver chambered for the .357 Magnum and shoot either .38 Special or .357 Magnum rounds out of it.

If you take the revolver route you can't go wrong with a Smith & Wesson. I personally love the K frames but if you buy a new one, get a L frame like the model 686.

Good luck and thanks for your service. :smt1099


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

As I stated earlier that a 22lr is a great starter gun but if one must have a larger caliber the 9mm just might be the best available..As to platform no one has mentioned the S&W m&p..I think that it is the ideal polymer pistol..
It feels better in hand than anything else I have handled,and you should handle them all to see what feels best..If possible shoot them all and then decide..
After thought,, Try a CZ75b in 9mm,it is awesome and a 22lr conversion kit is available for less expensive training and as a fun gun at the range..


----------



## ImCrazy (Jul 28, 2008)

In my humble opinion you don't want to use a handgun for home defense in an urban situation especially an apartment. If you like hand guns great get one and enjoy it. Personally my HD weapon is a mossberg 12ga shotgun with a 20" barrel loaded with #6 game shot and then two rounds of buckshot just in case. the #6 isn't very likely to penetrate the wall and kill your neighbor. If u miss with a 9mm .40 or .45 its goin through the wall and killing your innocent neighbor. Id prefer my sigma 9mm for HD cause its easier to wield but the shotgun is just more practical for me. You can shoot it from the hip or shoulder and its reliable.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

#6 birdshot will go through at least one wall. But the real problem with birdshot is that, being designed to kill little birds, it doesn't penetrate deeply enough in human beings except at practically muzzle-contact distance. Even #4 buck is questionable in regards to penetration depth in humans, and it digs much deeper than #6.

Anyway, any gun that requires two hands is ungainly in tight quarters, and can be more easily wrested away from someone who is not trained in weapon retention. Additionally, it is difficult to operate door handles, light switches and telephones when holding a shotgun. By contrast, doing those things while holding a handgun is a cinch.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> Although the XD is not my cup of caffeinated beverage of asian origin, they are a very good pistol and would indeed make a good choice. As for other types - you might look at the Glock 19, the FN9, the S&W M&P9, the Walther P99, and the Sigs in their many permutations. One nice thing about the S&W and the Walther are the interchangeable backstraps, which might help to fit the wifey a bit better. I think there is also a newer Sig that does the same thing. All of the above also comes in smaller versions, in case you plan to one day carry (the XD does as well).
> 
> +1 on the 9mm suggestion as well.....
> 
> PhilR.


As a followup on the SIg, there is a new pistol in their offerings, the P250. It allows you to buy parts to convert it from a compact to subcompact to full size pistol. It also allows you to swap it out from a 9mm to .40 to .357 Sig to .45. It was mostly designed to meet the needs of police departments, where an officer can be a 100lb woman to a 300lb man and thus adapt to the differing requirements in grip size and calibers. As a note, if you want one that can convert to .45, you have to buy it in .45 first, as the magazine is slightly larger.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Apartment Envoronment and thin walls. . . .*

I use a .40 for carry and home defense and live in an apartment setting. I use the Federal Hydrashok 135 gr JHP and as I am in the building materials sales business have tried several loads to determine which one I will use. With the 2x6 wall studs required for a multi-level housing code and the use of fire retardant sheetrock (read 5/8" wetrock) with James Hardie siding on the outside and brick on the front along with the insulation packed into our building a 135 stops in the wall every time, no exceptions I've found so far from a 10'-15' range. WWB sails through without thinking about slowing down or so it seems. Older apartment homes will vary in construction and composition of wall area. Certainly if I were to shoot a the window, nothing to impede the round so far. I carry 155gr. JHP for CCW carry and have no fear of a substandard round. If I am confronted with a car being used as a weapon, the Mossberg comes out immediately. I have trained approximately 25 females to date with the .40 S&W and so far the weapon of choice for purchase has been the S&W M&P 40. Some have opted for the 9mm and some still for the Airweight style shrouded hammer revolver. This in preference to racking a slide. Your wife will be able to respond with a .40 due to adrenaline if in an actual situation, range time will be more cost effective and productive with the 9x19mm as stated earlier. In home defense there is no substitute for a 12ga. pump shotgun, rack one and listen. We even have a burglar alarm company locally that has a recorded sountrack of a 12 ga being racked when the alarm initializes. Cannot say whether it works or not, just sounds real and close. The best answer to any caliber/weapon is shot placement, not size. A head shot with a .22lr will be far more effective than grazing a leg with a .50 GI. Okay, I've rambled on for too long, thank you for your service from a former Marine, you as well Mike. Use what fits you and what you shoot the best with and practice, practice, practice, practice!!


----------



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Take a class...both of you*

I don't own a handgun yet but I did just complete a 12 hour NRA course for pistols. If your wife is new to guns (like me) she has no business touching one until she completes a course. You could probably benefit as well. You'll learn a lot, shoot lots of guns of various calibers, see the drywall test (an amazing penetration demonstration) and walk out feeling a lot better about chosing the right gun and actually using it. Your military training will be more than sufficient but your wife should not be grabbing a handgun at 2:00 AM that she has only shot a few times with you.

Get up to speed on how to operate a handgun and also when to use it. The consequences of your decision will be lifelong and criminal and civil liability must be considered when you are reaching for your widow-maker. Don't shoot some two-bit criminal and end up supporting his family for the rest of your life. Save your shot for the violent criminal who you feel may take your life. Shooting at someone is a moral and financial risk as well as a risk to your personal freedom (or at least your ability to own a gun). Your life is worth defending, your stuff is not. Take a class buddy, you won't regret it.


----------

